# Oil cooler leak, Cam cover leak, turbo charger replacement



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Most people on this site have the US version of the Cruze which shares little with the other versions of the diesel Cruze that were sold around the world. 

While I have no experience with the European diesels, I can’t imagine the basic parts are connected differently. The turbo would be the first priority, if that goes the car won’t run. The other 2 would not be that important by themselves as long as you check the oil regularly. They are probably easier to do with the extra space that is available while the turbo is out. 

None of these problems should be related to the the transmission work. If you aren’t someone who religiously checks the oil then the various leaks could have had an effect on the turbo


----------

